# Canon Updates Compact, Powerful VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 5, 2015)

```
<p><i>All Three New VIXIA HF R-Series Camcorders Provide Excellent Low-Light Shooting Performance and Enhanced Zoom</i></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., January 05, 2015</b> – Canon U.S.A., Inc. a leader in digital imaging solutions, has updated the VIXIA HF R-series lineup of camcorders with three new models announced today – the VIXIA HF R62, VIXIA HF R60 and VIXIA HF R600 camcorders. The VIXIA HF R-series camcorders all feature genuine Canon HD Video, a 57x (32.5-1853mm) Advanced Zoom lens, DIGIC DV 4 Image Processor, three-inch touch panel LCD, SuperRange Optical Image Stabilization, long battery life, and a Canon 3.28 Megapixel Full HD CMOS Image Sensor. The VIXIA HF R62 and VIXIA HF R60 camcorder models also feature Wi-Fi<sup>®</sup> and NFC<sup>™</sup> capabilities for sharing images and video on compatible mobile devices<sup>i</sup> including compatible Android devices, as well as by using the new Canon Connect Station CS100, a device for easy and safe image and video storage and access.</p>
<p>“For those who do not want to compromise on video quality, the Canon VIXIA line of camcorders is known for providing high-quality video, easy-to-use features and the optical and imaging technologies needed to create videos to be proud of,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, President and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “Now, by adding NFC<sup>i</sup> capabilities to two VIXIA models, Canon is providing video enthusiasts with the tools they need to make recording and sharing their priceless memories easier than ever.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<div><b>Image Quality and Recording Capabilities

</b>The new Canon VIXIA HF R62, VIXIA HF R60 and VIXIA HF R600 camcorders provide outstanding image quality using Canon’s 3.28 Megapixel Full HD CMOS Image Sensor, and the proprietary DIGIC DV 4 Image processor. These new VIXIA R-series camcorders provide users with the ability to capture brilliant, virtually blur-free 1920 x 1080 resolution Full HD video. For consumers looking to capture a variety of different types of activities, like their children’s soccer match or a high school graduation, the Full HD video together with the 57x Advanced Zoom lens and SuperRange Optical Image Stabilization offers smooth and steady video. The new VIXIA R-series camcorders also feature Intelligent IS which automatically chooses from four different modes to help reduce camera shake when capturing video or photographs.</div>
<p>Users have several options for storing their cherished memories when shooting with the Canon VIXIA HF r-Series camcorders. The VIXIA HF R62 camcorder can record up to 12 hours of video to a 32GB internal memory and the VIXIA HF R60 camcorder can record up-to three hours of video to an 8GB internal memory. In addition, all three of the new VIXIA HF R-series camcorders allow users to record to a removable SD, SDHC or SDXC memory card. Shooters can capture high-quality, sharp, 1080/60p imagery of moving subjects when recording in either MP4 (35 Mbps) or AVCHD Progressive (28 Mbps). When using the Dual Recording mode, users can record movies simultaneously in both MP4 and AVCHD Progressive, while the built-in down conversion feature creates MP4 files for easy sharing on the web to popular social networking sites.</p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18246" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/81d01vC5qWL._SL1500_-575x432.jpg" alt="81d01vC5qWL._SL1500_" width="575" height="432" /></p>
<div><b>Mobile Sharing, NFC<sup>™</sup>, and Wi-Fi<sup>®</sup> Connectivity

</b>Featuring built-in Wi-Fi and NFC capabilities, the VIXIA HF R62 and VIXIA HF R60 camcorders expand shooting options for filming important moments while simultaneously providing remote monitoring capabilities. Utilizing Wi-Fi and the free Canon CameraAccess Plus app<sup>ii</sup>, users can easily share recorded video or live stream remotely from a compatible Android or iOS device that allows the user to control certain camera functions like record and zooming. The optional Camera Pan Table CT-V1 base accessory can be attached to the bottom of both the VIXIA HF R62 camcorder and VIXIA HF R60 camcorder, allowing the products to act as baby monitors or security cameras. While using the Canon CameraAccess Plus app and Pan Table base together, users can rotate the camcorder left to right up to 200 degrees. The Pan Table can also be manually adjusted up or down for a tilt up to ± 20 degrees.</div>
<p>With the free Canon Movie Uploader app<sup>iii</sup>, sharing videos with family and friends is easy. Available on the iOS platform, this app allows users to send video directly to a compatible smartphone or tablet for online sharing. For Android devices, the free Remote Browse<sup>iii</sup> app allows users to preview or download files to a compatible smartphone, tablet, or PC when using a web browser. Once both devices are wirelessly connected, users can download or instantly playback their videos without the need for an application or other software.</p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18247" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/81rpKofEKLL._SL1500_-575x432.jpg" alt="81rpKofEKLL._SL1500_" width="575" height="432" /></p>
<div><b>Advanced Features

</b>The Framing Assist function featured on all three models provide users with the ability to readjust the zoom magnification to reacquire the subject after losing sight of it at extreme magnification – a useful tool for those recording a child’s activities such as a football game or piano recital. All three models also have a three-inch capacitive touch panel LCD that allows users to quickly switch between settings without impacting their ability to capture their desired images and video. Slow and fast motion recording is a fun feature that gives videos a professional look. Fast motion can be shot at up to 1,200x and slow motion down to 1/2x. In addition, the File Lock Function on all three models helps safeguard against mistakenly deleting files from the camcorder.</div>
<p>For more creative videos, these camcorders allow users to customize their video by selecting from seven Cinema Look filter effects which can be applied during or after filming. Additionally, while in Audio Scene Select mode, users can select from eight predetermined audio modes that adjust and optimize audio settings based on the shooting conditions. The built-in microphone/headphone terminal provides users with the flexibility to record using an auxiliary microphone or listen to what they’re recording with headphones.</p>
<p>The VIXIA HF R-series camcorders also feature a longer battery life than previous models, providing users with more than one hour of recording time on a full battery charge. The VIXIA HF R62 camcorder utilizes the high capacity B-727 battery pack, providing the longest VIXIA R series battery life, up to 180 minutes. The VIXIA HF R60 and VIXIA HF R600 both utilize the high capacity B-718 battery pack which records up-to-120 minutes of shooting time.</p>
<p><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-18248" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/81RYNds82BL._SL1500_-575x432.jpg" alt="81RYNds82BL._SL1500_" width="575" height="432" /></p>
<div><b>Pricing and Availability

</b>The VIXIA HF R62, VIXIA HF R60, and VIXIA HF R600 camcorders will be available in March 2015 for estimated retail prices of $449.99, $399.99, and $299.99, respectively.</div>
```


----------



## peederj (Jan 5, 2015)

Since you're not exactly "on the team" with Canon, why don't you modify the pr headlines to suit your readership.

In this case, adding scare quotes around "Powerful" would be apropos given *last year's* CES was all about 4K and these are still stuck in the HD world with nearly every other Canon product.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 5, 2015)

Further evidence that Canon are behind the curve and slipping further and further back. These camcorders are 2012 technology, unfortunately all their competitors are in 2015.....who will buy this junk? It is very depressing.


----------



## enraginangel (Jan 5, 2015)

I have a 2012 model Vixia and it is an excellent camera even for today's standards. Unfortunately, that is pretty unacceptable for a 2015 model.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jan 6, 2015)

Yipeeeee!!!!!!!!!

:'(

(then again, actually wow, WOW, Canon has invented TIME TRAVEL! We can go back to the past!!!! These are revolutionary products!)


----------



## SpartanII (Jan 6, 2015)

This vixia lineup will be heading to the clearance isle at Canon direct in a short time.

I've given up hope on a larger, competitive vixia sensor that rivals Sony's CX900. CX900 it is. Tried to wait.


----------



## SpartanII (Jan 6, 2015)

enraginangel said:


> I have a 2012 model Vixia and it is an excellent camera even for today's standards. Unfortunately, that is pretty unacceptable for a 2015 model.



Same here. I have the HF M50 and 500 models. They both do the job needed for right now but I would love to be able to use a 1 inch sensor in low light situations. I think I'm a bit spoiled by watching videos on vimeo of the (Super 35mm) C100 offering by Canon.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 6, 2015)

enraginangel said:


> I have a 2012 model Vixia and it is an excellent camera even for today's standards. Unfortunately, that is pretty unacceptable for a 2015 model.



Not really. Current "Excellent" video quality standards for consumer HD were set by the Sony RX10, which was announced in October 2013. Video from the Exmor sensor is outstanding, and has been successively improved by later cameras with the same sensor family. I have a RX100M3, and the quality of the video from it blows away that from my HF G30. The RX100 does not have a comparable lens of course but it does set the standard for the minimum anyone should be expecting from a video camera in 2015. The so called "new" R60/R62 will produce the same limited quality that Canon camcorders have been producing since at least 2012, and that simply is unacceptable.


----------



## SpartanII (Jan 6, 2015)

Tugela said:


> enraginangel said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 2012 model Vixia and it is an excellent camera even for today's standards. Unfortunately, that is pretty unacceptable for a 2015 model.
> ...



In fairness and comparing apples to apples, this would be a P/S cameras vs camcorders. 

Am thinking that camera sensors in many cases best consumer hd camcorders especially those in the canon consumer vixia line. To your point, the specs of the HF G30 looks almost exactly like the consumer grade HF M and R lineup minus the audio bonuses.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jan 6, 2015)

I was really hoping that Canon would release a 4k Vixia.

More and more it looks like Canon will only offer 4k in the cinema line.


----------



## Tugela (Jan 6, 2015)

SpartanII said:


> Tugela said:
> 
> 
> > enraginangel said:
> ...



Superficially the G30 has similar specs, but mechanically it is much better than the R series. It has a bigger sensor and a much better lens, it has an EFV, better controls etc etc. The G30 is the same camera as the XA20/XA25 however, just with a few less mechanical add-ons. In fact, it has the same innards as the XF200/XF205 as well (those have different shells and a few extra encoding options).


----------

